# Very derelict, near Quarr, Isle of Wight



## littledasypus (Jan 18, 2010)

This house is about as derelict as you can get. I don't think it will be standing for much longer but while it's there it makes for a nice little explore, due to being somewhere near a nice little tearoom where you can get a cup of tea from a monk. Is hard to photograph because the trees have grown so close around it that you can't step back to get a clearer picture. There is a main house with outbuildings, a courtyard and a collapsed brick barn-like structure. Is hard to tell from these pictures but was probably quite pretty, has painted green wooden trim and real slate roof. Well, whats left of it. I think there was more roof left until the recent snow, which it is unusual for us to get this far south.

The few shots of inside are a bit rubbish, apologies. It is too dangerous to venture inside due to the advanced stages of collapse and decomposition. Pictures were taken by sticking the camera in round the door and round a corner and hoping for the best.

Is hard to get the scale alse. Would like to try and catch the courtyard with a fisheye lense, just so you could see buildings on both sides.







Hope this works, haven't posted on here for ages and I'm not so good with technology, despite working with it.


































































I will go back in a year and see whats left.


----------



## havoc (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Foxylady (Jan 19, 2010)

I love this. Real Hansel and Gretel stuff. 
Well done for getting that close to it, dasy...it looks extremely overgrown. Nice one.


----------



## T-bar (Jan 27, 2010)

is this the one as you walk through towards ryde from Quarr


----------



## littledasypus (Jan 29, 2010)

T-bar said:


> is this the one as you walk through towards ryde from Quarr



Yep, was more intect before the heavy snow, much more of the roof has collapsed. Just wish i was better at photography, couldn't do it justice really. It is very pretty all covered in green.


----------



## T-bar (Jan 29, 2010)

heres one for you to go check out http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.60156&lon=-1.228542&z=19&r=0&src=msl its fenced off


----------



## littledasypus (Jan 30, 2010)

T-bar said:


> heres one for you to go check out http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.60156&lon=-1.228542&z=19&r=0&src=msl its fenced off



Cool, thanks TBar


----------



## T-bar (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll prob think on some more later I'll let you know


----------



## littledasypus (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you x


----------

